# I can't open the "Show Spoilers" thing?



## ComeTurismO (Jun 11, 2012)

Salutational Greetings guys, I can't open any thing that has "show spoilers" in it.. How do i fix this?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 11, 2012)

Obviously the internet is deciding for you wether you should see spoilers. 

Srsly. have you tired restarting your browser and clearing your cache?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 11, 2012)

Which browser are you using, for a start?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 11, 2012)

Clear the cache, restart the browser. Should work then.



Spoiler



test


----------



## evandixon (Jun 11, 2012)

Have you disabled script?  If you have, then that's why.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 11, 2012)

Google chrome. And also I did clear my cache.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 11, 2012)

Spoiler: If it were working properly, you should be able to open this



Right?



But not this.

Just in case you tried opening one that wasn't and got confused or something.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 11, 2012)

It works fine over here.

P.S. @ProtoKun7 How did you do that?


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 12, 2012)

Whoa @[member='ProtoKun7'], now I will respect mods a little more. *nervous laugh*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 12, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Whoa @[member='ProtoKun7'], now I will respect mods a little more. *nervous laugh*




Anyway, though, we still need an answer from the OP as to if the spoiler here worked or not.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Jun 12, 2012)

For the second one, I can't open it actually. I've only had it happen a few times and accounted it to my computer not loading the page correctly(I have had many problems with it due to the poor performance of this old wireless card; it'd be clear if I showed you a few screen shots of when I load the homepage or a topic thread, it looks terrible). Enlighten me as to why the second spoiler doesn't open, perhaps?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 12, 2012)

The second spoiler is just an HTML button, but only moderators and admins can use HTML. Quoting it will just give you a string of HTML that if you try to post, will simply show up as a string of HTML.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 12, 2012)

I suddenly wasn't able to open spoilers today as well, also using chrome.

Cleared cache. Nodice.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 12, 2012)

Still working on my end, even on the canary build.
Besides we didn't change anything on our end


----------



## Costello (Jun 12, 2012)

also using chrome, but i have not had any issues
and the OP needs to read people's posts a bit more carefully...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Still works for me as well, having changed no settings.  Chrome Beta latest version, also running AdBlock Plus (Beta) and ScriptNo.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 12, 2012)

...and now spoilers open properly.
I did absolutely nothing, it just fixed itself.
Weird.


----------

